# Frage zur JARs beim deployen



## Guest (5. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mein erstes kleines JAR File erstellt und möchte es gerne testen. Das Problem ist. Mein Klasse hält eine Referenz auf ein anderes JAR File welches wie folgt abgespeichert ist:

c:\test\mein.jar
c:\test\lib\fremd.jar

Jetzt möchte ich das ein Doppelclick auf mein.jar das Programm startet. Das ist auch so in den Einstellungen (in Eclipse) beim erzeugen der JAR-Datei angegeben. Aber wie gehe ich jetzt mit dem fremden Jar um?

In meine eigene Jar-Datei aufnehmen geht meines wissens nach nicht.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Ladi (5. Sep 2008)

Hallo Gast,

ich packe immer alle Bibliotheken in mein Archiv. Das mach das ganze am einfachsten, da eine einzige JAR-Datei entsteht, die durch Doppelklick ausführbar ist.

Der andere Weg ist eine Batch-Datei zu schreiben, welche dein Programm startet. Etwas wie:


```
java -cp c:\test\mein.jar;c:\test\lib\fremd.jar deinPackage.DeineKlasse
```

Gruß
Ladi


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2008)

Ich würde von single jars absehen um der Lizenz Problematik aus dem Weg zu gehen. Launcher Script oder Webstart sind beispielsweise alternativen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2008)

Es genügt auch ein Eintrag ins Manifest deiner Jar-Datei. Stichwort: classpath
Dann kann deine Jar-Datei die Bibliothek finden und verwenden. Es muss dann nichts in eine einzige Jar-Datei gepackt werden und du brauchst auch keine Batchdatei erstellen.


----------



## Gast (7. Sep 2008)

Danke,

habt Ihr ggf. für mich ein Beispiel bzgl. der Manifestdatei? Wie kann ich diese in Eclipse denn editieren?


----------



## FArt (7. Sep 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=tutorial+classpath+manifest&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------

